# Schubert song cycles



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello to all,

what are your personal favourite Schubert song cycles? The Winterreise is probably bound to top the list, but what are other favourites?

Thanks,
HBC


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Winterreise, clearly ahead of Die Schoene Muellerin (which I love as well), even more clearly ahead of the pseudo-cycle Schwanengesang.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Winterreise has a degree of psychological realism that puts it in a class by itself, and of course the music is sublime.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Winterreise, clearly ahead of Die Schoene Muellerin (which I love as well), even more clearly ahead of the pseudo-cycle Schwanengesang.


Me too - in a nutshell


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> *Winterreise has a degree of psychological realism that puts it in a class by itself*, and of course the music is sublime.


Yes. That's for sure!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> Winterreise has a degree of psychological realism that puts it in a class by itself, and of course the music is sublime.


Well said that man!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Winterreise's towering status is beyond dispute with me. Schwanengesang has some fine songs but obviously doesn't hang together as a cycle like the other two sets, betraying its posthumous compilation of two shorter cycles plus Taubenpost. In fact, I prefer to listen to the Rellstab and Heine settings separately from each other. If Schwanengesang has to be listened to as a collective entity then at least Taubenpost does have help to bring things to a poignant close.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> what are your personal favourite Schubert song cycles? The Winterreise is probably bound to top the list, but what are other favourites?
> 
> ...


Guess which one.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Shock - Horror!!!!

a consensus on TC - and I'm not going to disagree either!


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

Sure, 'Winterreise' is a class for itself - the song 'Lindenbaum' captures everything. But don't underestimate 'Schöne Müllerin'. I had the honour to play it (on the piano) with a singer, and I fell in love with the last three songs. Normally you loose attention when you listen to the whole cycle - and you concentrate on the fast songs at the beginning. But listen to the last three songs, it's extraordinary.


----------

